# WHMCS 6.1.1 Released



## mitgib (Oct 8, 2015)

http://blog.whmcs.com/?t=106911

We are pleased to announce the release of WHMCS 6.1.1.This release contains updates for the 6.1 series of WHMCS that provide refinements to some of the new functionality introduced in 6.1 and general maintenance bug fixes.Both a full release and incremental patch set upgrade are being made available as with all maintenance releases.

http://docs.whmcs.com/Version_6.1.1_Release_Notes


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 9, 2015)

Maintenance fixes.  Coolio!


----------



## rds100 (Oct 9, 2015)

So who has upgraded to WHMCS 6 already? We am still running 5.3.14 and it will have to be upgraded soon, since the support ends at the end of this month. Kind of wish WHMCS would add "extended-support" with just potential security fixes. Having to upgrade and redo all the customizations sux.


----------



## LiamCyrus (Oct 9, 2015)

rds100 said:


> So who has upgraded to WHMCS 6 already? We am still running 5.3.14 and it will have to be upgraded soon, since the support ends at the end of this month. Kind of wish WHMCS would add "extended-support" with just potential security fixes. Having to upgrade and redo all the customizations sux.



With security being such an integral pat of this industry I would get up to the most recent version ASAP. It's not worth risking client data over having a pretty theme. But I do understand the struggle, it's not fun changing all the customization and stuff.


----------



## rds100 (Oct 9, 2015)

It's not just the theme, it's third party and custom modules which might need working on.

It's just the security i'm concerned about, i don't care about all the new features (i.e. new shopping carts / themes) that they introduce in the new versions. Because that's what the new versions are about - "new look". Who cares about their new look?


----------



## Scudlayer (Oct 9, 2015)

rds100 said:


> It's not just the theme, it's third party and custom modules which might need working on.
> 
> It's just the security i'm concerned about, i don't care about all the new features (i.e. new shopping carts / themes) that they introduce in the new versions. Because that's what the new versions are about - "new look". Who cares about their new look?



Their new theme is responsive, this is for me a good reason... Develop custom modules it's easier (they now use an ORM)...


----------



## mitgib (Oct 9, 2015)

rds100 said:


> It's not just the theme, it's third party and custom modules which might need working on.
> 
> It's just the security i'm concerned about, i don't care about all the new features (i.e. new shopping carts / themes) that they introduce in the new versions. Because that's what the new versions are about - "new look". Who cares about their new look?



I'm right there with you, and just did cp -R themes/six themes/sixmod as I was getting tired of all these module vendors setting permissions wrong in their archive and my modules dir becoming group writable making PayPal IPN fail for a day before I realize it.  But living through the WHMCS hack-a-day I'm not going to complain too loudly about them being pro-active with updates now.

Why they haven't introduced updates within the package still baffles me. Maybe cPanel is slowly moving in that direction, as you can see all the cPanel like directions WHMCS has moved


----------



## Licensecart (Oct 9, 2015)

rds100 said:


> It's not just the theme, it's third party and custom modules which might need working on.
> 
> It's just the security i'm concerned about, i don't care about all the new features (i.e. new shopping carts / themes) that they introduce in the new versions. Because that's what the new versions are about - "new look". Who cares about their new look?



That's got to be a pain though, you probably have used the Portal theme for years and in the new version they have dropped support for it. Not sure why they'd drop the most popular theme.


----------



## HBAndrei (Oct 9, 2015)

Licensecart said:


> rds100 said:
> 
> 
> > It's not just the theme, it's third party and custom modules which might need working on.
> ...


Portal is also the ugliest theme


----------



## Licensecart (Oct 9, 2015)

HBAndrei said:


> Licensecart said:
> 
> 
> > rds100 said:
> ...


True but I would say 70% of WHMCS users use the portal and if you don't use their Six you can't use their new order forms.


----------



## GalaxyHostPlus (Oct 9, 2015)

Looks like update today night to new WHMCS


----------

